# Fraternal Greetings



## kcalegal (Jun 13, 2019)

Fraternal Greetings Brethren All. I am Kaushik Chowdhury, P.M of Lodge True Freemasonry #1865 EC. under the District of Bengal. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 13, 2019)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Brian Lewis (Jun 13, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 13, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Bloke (Jun 14, 2019)

Welcome !


----------



## Keith C (Jun 14, 2019)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## bro.william (Jun 15, 2019)

welcome.


----------



## kcalegal (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy to be here and thank you for the welcome Brethren All

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

